# Atrazine



## Vol

The lawsuit over the safety of Atrazine has been settled with the claims of danger to health being unfounded if used according to the label. It is disgusting that these frivolous lawsuits by any knee jerk liberal organization continue to hamstring the Ag industry. It costs millions to defend even the most ridiculous of suits by the time the lawyers drag everything out. That reminds me of a joke......Why don't sharks eat lawyers?....."Professional Courtesy".

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressi...news&Itemid=139


----------



## somedevildawg

You know red food dye # 7 (you know the one they put in everything red including candy canes for 80 yrs) will cause cancer in mice if given at a rate of 2 gallons of it a day for 7 years, that's why they took it off the market about 20 yrs ago. Go figure.....I bought atrazine the other day for centipede lawn grass and it seem like it was diluted more, don't know if that's related or not to the lawsuit...


----------



## mlappin

red dye #7 huh?

Wanna hear a good one? Our local paper had an article about diesel exhaust being a carcinogen and directly linked to lung cancer. One of the studys they qouted was one about the increased chances of coal miners getting lung cancer. Um...gee you don't say. Coal dust and being trapped under ground with diesel engines...now why would that ever causer a higher risk of lung cancer?


----------



## Mike120

mlappin said:


> Our local paper had an article about diesel exhaust being a carcinogen and directly linked to lung cancer. One of the studys they qouted was one about the increased chances of coal miners getting lung cancer. Um...gee you don't say. Coal dust and being trapped under ground with diesel engines...now why would that ever causer a higher risk of lung cancer?


I saw that one too Marty....Considering that most of the diesel fuel produced in the US goes to Europe where there are many more diesels, I wonder how much higher their cancer rates are? Anytime I see this kind of garbage in print, I just assume that it's another liberal attack on fossle fuels. As I recall, this latest one came from WHO.....one of the more useless of the international handout recipients. Unfortunately now days, the line between true scientific evidence and pure hyperbole is increasingly fuzzy.


----------



## fredro

epa aclu and all the other special interest need to get out of the farm business some of my people gripe about the price of hay i just tell them to get in the hay business just wright me a check


----------



## slowzuki

It does cause cancer. That black soot that you see is long chains of unburnt carbon. Some of it ends up as benzene which is really nasty for you, but there are thousands of other chemicals that make up diesel exhaust. Whats it matter liberal or republican, sucking in diesel exhaust has been know to be bad since at least the 50's. It doesn't bother me to have diesel tractors or get a bit of diesel exhaust in my face but you don't see me with the pump cranked driving around downtown choking people out.



mlappin said:


> Wanna hear a good one? Our local paper had an article about diesel exhaust being a carcinogen and directly linked to lung cancer.


----------



## mlappin

slowzuki said:


> It does cause cancer. That black soot that you see is long chains of unburnt carbon. Some of it ends up as benzene which is really nasty for you, but there are thousands of other chemicals that make up diesel exhaust. Whats it matter liberal or republican, sucking in diesel exhaust has been know to be bad since at least the 50's. It doesn't bother me to have diesel tractors or get a bit of diesel exhaust in my face but you don't see me with the pump cranked driving around downtown choking people out.


The point was the article I read only mentioned the study on miners. Black lung was around long before the had diesels underground.


----------

